# Free Maps



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Just an FYI - You can request free maps from your state. Go to the state website and they send it to you in a week or so. I order extra maps for each of our bug out bags and cars. Just in case those GPS stop working.

I picked up a bunch from VA, WV and MD.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you talking about USGS topographical maps? Do you know what scales are available?
I won't own a GPS or anything that uses that technology. It is too easily tracked and who knows what kind of tech an opponent might have?

A compass, map and eyes are the best tools for the wilderness anyway.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

The ones from VA are road maps. Don't have them in front of me. Check your state's website and see if they have anything.


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

I live in texas and I've looked for about a half hour and cant seem to find where I'm able to get a FREE map. The only ones i can find are $20!!! not only that but it would be nice to have a map of just the local area as well and i'm not able to find anything like that either. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BIOfrequency said:


> I live in texas and I've looked for about a half hour and cant seem to find where I'm able to get a FREE map. The only ones i can find are $20!!! not only that but it would be nice to have a map of just the local area as well and i'm not able to find anything like that either. Anyone else have this problem?


Topics | Texas.gov


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks!

I dont know how Google could fail me like that haha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BIOfrequency said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I dont know how Google could fail me like that haha


It took a couple of try's, it depends on how you phrase it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Arizona
AZ.gov : Arizona Services Directory : Tourism : Maps, Travel, Parks, and Museums


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got mine last week, nothing supper fancy but still nice to have.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I've got a few of these for my state

Atlas & Gazetteers, by State - DeLorme

Small scale topo map


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

MyTopo Free Online Topo Maps

You can give this site a try, looks as though you can print a topo map anywhere you want. Depending on what printing resources you have at your disposal, you might have to purchase a larger color one if desired. I hope this helps.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The USGS also has a complete set of topographical maps for the entire U.S. They also have some really cool software (available for free) to read all of the data points form the National Elevation Dataset (also free) and generate maps for whatever area you want.

Here is the link:

USGS: Maps, Imagery, and Publications


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

BIOfrequency said:


> I live in texas and I've looked for about a half hour and cant seem to find where I'm able to get a FREE map. The only ones i can find are $20!!! not only that but it would be nice to have a map of just the local area as well and i'm not able to find anything like that either. Anyone else have this problem?


Go into the tourism department for your state and request a vacation guide for your state, the majority of the time they come with a state road map or offer one. They will send it for free...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Your county government has on-line maps too if you want just good local maps. I like the USGS topo maps because I was trained to use them when back-packing as a kid.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

State Welcome Centers on the Interstate have pretty good quality road maps, too. Physical maps are a great idea. Now don't forget to put the GPS in the trunk and teach your kids to read them. My DD10 thinks that SIRI has all the answers.


----------

